# Whats with the attitude riding bicycles?



## jbl_91762 (Nov 1, 2009)

Something I've noticed while riding both on street and dirt is that the riders are not very friendly. Maybe its just a thing here in Southern California with MTBing but it also tranfers to riding streets cause my cousin only rides street and he said its the same thing. Is it an attitude that I have a better bike than you so there for Im better than you?? I ride motorcycles and we always, always aknowledge other riders. Im still the type of individual that will greet others but arent we out there to have fun in the first place?


----------



## HamfisT (Mar 31, 2010)

I find the opposite here on the east coast... I encounter other riders mostly on the road, but even the Colnago riders around here will throw a wave to me and my Windsor.


Keep doing what you do... if other riders want to be snobs, maybe one day you'll pass them on a trail with a flat and have just the tool they need.


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

Us Eastern riders are friendly.  

If I rode a sturdy turdy I am sure I would still get some waves and greetings.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2010)

For the short amount of time ive been riding, here in NC...around the Asheville/ Hendo area, all the riders here are very nice. Its kinda like, Hey you got a bike, ive got a bike, so were brothers or friends ya know!?!? Ive even said hi to someone on the trail and had a conversation start from there, everyone is super cool here and super nice. There are always going to be cacks out there that dont give a care unfortunately.


----------



## maveric22 (Apr 14, 2010)

jbl_91762 said:


> Something I've noticed while riding both on street and dirt is that the riders are not very friendly. Maybe its just a thing here in Southern California with MTBing but it also tranfers to riding streets cause my cousin only rides street and he said its the same thing. Is it an attitude that I have a better bike than you so there for Im better than you?? I ride motorcycles and we always, always aknowledge other riders. Im still the type of individual that will greet others but arent we out there to have fun in the first place?


That's Southern California for you! I recommend moving to New England... it's much friendlier, and people are very welcoming!


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

In central CT, I find most MTBers to be friendly.


----------



## MRisme (Mar 22, 2010)

While I am still new to this myself... I say hi to everyone (if my lungs allow me) bikers, hikers, anyone that's out where I am out.

If people don't respond back, no sweat, I just keep on with my smile and enjoy the rest of my ride!


----------



## BeaverTail (Aug 12, 2009)

Everybody I meet on the trail seems to be very friendly other than those who ride walmart bikes. Everybody always says hello and if I am ever stopped for a reason, everybody always stops and asks if Im ok. In in NY


----------



## SuperJETT (May 28, 2008)

Just about every single person I've met has been nice, said hi, asked if I need help if I'm stopped, offered to let me tag along to learn new trails, etc. Louisville, KY.


----------



## InlawBiker (Aug 19, 2009)

in WA everyone is too nice. Everybody stops on the trail to let you by so nobody ever moves. Then to pass the time they ask how your day is going and if you need a clif bar or sip of espresso from their heated camelbak 

G.


----------



## lovetranquillity (Apr 13, 2010)

People I have encountered in New England have all been very nice.


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

*Hey Jbl*

I'm in Socal as well. Welcome to the community. There are a lot of nice rider and some stuffed up ones as well:nono: , Regardless, I say hi or acknowledge them all. Most rodies and mtb are friendly some street riders like singlespeed and fixies are most of the time to cool to say hi.

Don't let that discourage you though, keep doing what you do when you stop you'll become one of them a$$ sending out negative vibe to the sports.:thumbsup:


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

WV is a friendly mountain biking state in my experience so far. My area there are not many roadies but the group I ride with from MD is very nice. Even though they mostly have $2000+ bikes with doubles and compacts I was always treated as an equal and a friend. I was only berated once for having an $800 road bike with a triple and it was this short balding fat guy that nobody in the club likes that has to be a douche to make himself feel better about being such a looser. Pricks are everywhere. You can have 100 people around you and 99 of them will be as nice as could be but there is always that one.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

Nubster said:


> Pricks are everywhere.


QFT.


----------



## bRyAZSig228 (Jan 25, 2010)

not here in AZ. all bikers who passes me  always says hi or hello and even hikers too. it might be just in cali.


----------



## Dogbrain (Mar 4, 2008)

Cycling, both dirt and road, is far too popular for "riders" as a group to be stereotyped. The attitudes of riders simply reflect the attitude of the population. Every time this discussion (or similar) comes up I think of Idiocracy. "Dude... you like money AND chicks? We should totally hang out!"


----------



## Guy Cool (Oct 3, 2008)

I don't ride to socialize. I will never understand why anyone would care if I say hi, wave or anything, The only thing that matters to me when I encounter another rider is that the proper yielding takes place.


----------



## mullen119 (Aug 30, 2009)

When I am on the trail, if I see someone, they are usually nice. You have the random 5'5'' guy with a $4000.00 bike and a belt muffin who thinks he is better then you you because he has a expensive bike that he doesn't know how to ride. Then again, its hard to ride when you gut hits the handle bars. Anyway, most the people in Ohio are nice on the trail. But i have noticed that on the street (and pretty much just in general), the people in Ohio are rude. You say hi and they just ignore you or role their eyes at you. Its pretty frustrating sometimes.


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

I always heard the harley guys in leather started that acknowldgement wave, sort of an underground sign saying "I'm gay, too". 

Seriously, when you drive a car do you wave at each other? When you're walking along a street you wave and say hi to everyone? When you go into a restaurant do you expect everyone to greet you? Maybe I'm more of a city person, but that's expecting a lot....


----------



## yurtinus (Jun 9, 2009)

Guy Cool said:


> I don't ride to socialize. I will never understand why anyone would care if I say hi, wave or anything, The only thing that matters to me when I encounter another rider is that the proper yielding takes place.


You must be one of those southern california riders he's talking about 

I keed, I keed - but most other comments here are pretty accurate - the reactions you get on the trail are going to be representative of the population. Folks here (Reno) generally wave and say hi when you ride by. Most people don't care what you ride, just *that* you ride.

Don't let it get you down and keep being friendly, maybe you can change the trend


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Bikinfoolferlife said:


> I always heard the harley guys in leather started that acknowldgement wave, sort of an underground sign saying "I'm gay, too".
> 
> Seriously, when you drive a car do you wave at each other? When you're walking along a street you wave and say hi to everyone? When you go into a restaurant do you expect everyone to greet you? Maybe I'm more of a city person, but that's expecting a lot....


I don't know about you but I don't pass hundreds of other bikers on the trail either like I do other cars on the road when driving my car to school/work. When I am on the trail I am lucky to see one or two other people so it isn't out of line to expect a little courtesy. Just a two finger (not a one finger salute) acknowledgment or a nod of the head is even fine but no reason to be stuck up.

It's funny though that you bring up the car thing because about 10 years ago I bought a Jeep Wrangler and until that point I never had people wave at me on the road but as soon as I started driving that Jeep I got waved at by more people (all driving Jeeps) that I ever had my entire life. I found the same to be true when I bought my first VW GTi too. A lot of other vdub drivers waved at me. I always thought it was kinda cool. My g/f would ask who was that and I would say I had no idea, it was just a Jeep/VW thing.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Guy Cool said:


> I don't ride to socialize. I will never understand why anyone would care if I say hi, wave or anything, The only thing that matters to me when I encounter another rider is that the proper yielding takes place.


It's your right to be stuck up but I don't see the point of being anti-social. I mean if it were a really busy trail and you passed a lot of other bikers then yeah, I might not go out of my way to say hi in passing either verbally or with a gesture but to show a little niceties while out on the trail won't kill you.


----------



## HamfisT (Mar 31, 2010)

Pardon me...


Do you have any Grey Poupon?


----------



## mullen119 (Aug 30, 2009)

Nubster said:


> It's your right to be stuck up but I don't see the point of being anti-social. I mean if it were a really busy trail and you passed a lot of other bikers then yeah, I might not go out of my way to say hi in passing either verbally or with a gesture but to show a little niceties while out on the trail won't kill you.


I agree, I dont expect to have a 5 minute conversation with everyone I see,( maybe one or two people each ride.) I dont think its to much to ask that if I say hi to some one or if i give a nod or whatever, to get some sort of respose other then a dirty look or a roll of the eyes.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

What is up with these uppity fuks on their POS $500 bikes always wavin and sayin 'Hi' to me. They act like they're 9-year-old schoolgirls at a slumber party or something. The more they wave and get up in my face, the more I have to scowl - can't those **** get the hint?? :madman:


----------



## yurtinus (Jun 9, 2009)

Highdell is my hero!


----------



## sanjuro (Sep 29, 2004)

highdelll said:


> What is up with these uppity fuks on their POS $500 bikes always wavin and sayin 'Hi' to me. They act like they're 9-year-old schoolgirls at a slumber party or something. The more they wave and get up in my face, the more I have to scowl - can't those **** get the hint?? :madman:


I ride $5000 bikes and I always say hi to other riders and most hikers too, whether I am on the road or the dirt.

One thing though, if you don't say hi back, I usually say something about how unfriendly you are, with a variation in my language depending on how douchey you were...


----------



## jmill79 (Sep 11, 2009)

sanjuro said:


> I ride $5000 bikes and I always say hi to other riders and most hikers too, whether I am on the road or the dirt.
> 
> One thing though, if you don't say hi back, I usually say something about how unfriendly you are, with a variation in my language depending on how douchey you were...


LMAO, same here .."Hows it goin.." 2 seconds later with no response..."What a f'ing douchebag" then on to the next douche..


----------



## schneidie (Aug 30, 2008)

I try to be as friendly as possible (if somebody's stopped I check to make sure they're alright). I'm from CT, and pretty much every rider that passes me on the trail will give a quick 'Hello' or a wave.


----------



## mullen119 (Aug 30, 2009)

jmill79 said:


> LMAO, same here .."Hows it goin.." 2 seconds later with no response..."What a f'ing douchebag" then on to the next douche..


I do the same thing, except I say " well "&%! you then" lol


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

highdelll said:


> What is up with these uppity fuks on their POS $500 bikes always wavin and sayin 'Hi' to me. They act like they're 9-year-old schoolgirls at a slumber party or something. The more they wave and get up in my face, the more I have to scowl - can't those **** get the hint?? :madman:


Sounds like you need a good tickling or pillow fight to cheer you up.


----------



## Hellrazor666 (Oct 27, 2008)

Everyone I have met have been nice except for ROADIES !!!!!


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

Some roadies I came across were really nice people, unless it was up in the steep section they all say hi or wave.

What I can't stand is the group people who ride on the street some time several hundred and holding traffic like they don't care and no one can stop them. It just make you want to chuck some thing at them.


----------



## mullen119 (Aug 30, 2009)

mimi1885 said:


> Some roadies I came across were really nice people, unless it was up in the steep section they all say hi or wave.
> 
> What I can't stand is the group people who ride on the street some time several hundred and holding traffic like they don't care and no one can stop them. It just make you want to chuck some thing at them.


I don't mind if a roadie is on the side of the road near the line and i have to wait to get around them, I just hate when they are in the middle of the road and give you a dirty look for going around them.


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

I dont know about you guys but I know Im on a way better bike than you and I can out ride most people too on or off the street..........I still wave at a fellow biker no matter what your rolling (or pushing for that matter)


----------



## 475856 (Feb 6, 2010)

Don't sweat it dude, I ride motorcycles too and find friendly and not so friendly riders. I keep a smile and let it be...Life is too short to worry..


----------



## dwt (Jul 19, 2009)

jbl_91762 said:


> Maybe its just a thing here in Southern California


Attitude and image self-consciousness in tinsel town? Go figure. 

It really depends on where you are and who the rider is. In my experience, attitude is all about status self doubt.

Your noob has no status, but knows they have no status, so they are always friendly in an embarrassed sort of way.

Your intermediate has more status than a noob, but not as much as status as they wish they had, and often their self images are inflated, so they can be dicks.

Your experts have status and know they do, but since they let their legs and skills do the talking, they don't have to be dicks and are friendly in a helpful way.

Me, I somewhere in the middle, but I don't like dicks, so this is what my road bike looks like:










Call it reverse bike snobbery.


----------



## mullen119 (Aug 30, 2009)

ae111black said:


> I dont know about you guys but I know Im on a way better bike than you and I can out ride most people too on or off the street..........I still wave at a fellow biker no matter what your rolling (or pushing for that matter)


I Like to interact with all the riders I pass, I run into their rear tires and yell " get the hell out of my way! The trail for people on walgoose bikes is the paved path at the metro parks!"

Followed by "loser"

Wait, thats what they say to me.


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

I live in Missouri and the mtbr's here are very friendly - in fact, I was riding today and came across another rider who I never met in my life and we had a 20 min conversation. Just depends on where you are from I guess. Some places have friendly folks and others just seem not to. 

I don't think it really is a reflection on riders per say than it is on the region.


----------



## BOSSMAN (Nov 2, 2009)

Everyone here in the great state of "TEXAS" is super friendly we all wave or greet in some way if somebody is stopped we always ask if they need help. "even the ones on wall-mart bikes at least they are off the couch and riding and promoting the sport". If you snob somebody you need to adjust your attitude nobody was born the best on the trail with the baddest bike off the rack.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

BOSSMAN said:


> ...nobody was born the best on the trail with the baddest bike off the rack.


uh-huh!! rft:


----------



## fatboypup (Apr 1, 2010)

I dunno, I've waved at every roadie I've come across on my hybrid or mtb they kinda ignore me maybe they just hate straight bars.


----------



## STT GUY (May 19, 2009)

jbl_91762 said:


> Something I've noticed while riding both on street and dirt is that the riders are not very friendly. Maybe its just a thing here in Southern California with MTBing but it also tranfers to riding streets cause my cousin only rides street and he said its the same thing. Is it an attitude that I have a better bike than you so there for Im better than you?? I ride motorcycles and we always, always aknowledge other riders. Im still the type of individual that will greet others but arent we out there to have fun in the first place?


We're pretty damn nice up here in SW Utah.. hell we put up with you So Cal folks coming up here...

Seriously, I have found 95%+ of the folks I meet on the trails to be very nice. We get riders from all over and all seem to be pretty cool. FWIW, i have never been looked up at or down on for the bike I am riding...

BTW.. You ride a Jap bike? I ride Ducati's and Aprilia's and we don't waive at jap bikes.

I kid.... I kid!!


----------



## tsmosher (Mar 30, 2010)

Can't really speak to the issue, but the guys on socaltrailriders.org seem cool as fck.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

dwt hit it on the head, I think.

Also, where I am, in Seattle, I think you need to look like the same kind of rider as the other person. If I'm on my road bike, in full spandex, I tend to get acknowledgement from the roadies, but if I'm on my commuter in a pair of jeans, I may as well not exist. While it lasted, when I was on my 70's 10-speed converted with disc fork, hipsters liked me, and now I'm back to not existing in their world.

Out on the trail, I think that a "hello" is more typical, whether I'm dressed up as a racer or wearing my baggies.

When I first started racing, I expected people to be kind of douchey. But my experience is that racers are happy to have anyone come and race who shows up with a bike of some description and their game face. I think that the cycling community that has been most welcoming to me so far has been the one whose members want to beat the tar out of me on the trail.


----------



## Huck Pitueee (Apr 25, 2009)

You have to wear the right bike costume to get a wave.I always wear things so people think I'm safe to wave to.


----------



## 247 (Apr 23, 2009)

_Well me, I have a MTB that is worth more than my car_!! But that is because when I am 3 miles deep in the woods by myself_--I Cant call AAA to get me home_... PLUS I have had my car for 10 years and it ALWAYS get's me home... BUT most people I see on the trails/street I just give a 'nod' to, _since we are both taking chances riding and getting hit/hurt_. I rarely even take the time to check out someone's bike.... But on the East Coast most folks are pretty cool---


----------



## wi_bigfoot (Mar 13, 2010)

Hellrazor666 said:


> Everyone I have met have been nice except for ROADIES !!!!!


+1 Here in WI the roadies think they own the road. They don't move over or out of your way. I live in the country and there was some tour or something going through. They were 3 wide and blew through all the stop signs liked they own the place.

I say hi to hikers, people walking dogs, other bikers but if it's a "group" of roadies I would rather flip them off (I don't of course) but they do get ignored. Harley riders are the same so in some areas some stereo types are out there.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Folks in CA are pissy because they know they are almost out of water to drink (so now they have to drink recycled toilet water), and soon their state will fall into the ocean.... 

Move a few states inland, or fully across, we like friendly people here (except in NYC of course)


----------



## Mount Dora Cycles (May 29, 2009)

wi_bigfoot said:


> +1 Here in WI the roadies think they own the road. They don't move over or out of your way. I live in the country and there was some tour or something going through. They were 3 wide and blew through all the stop signs liked they own the place.
> 
> I say hi to hikers, people walking dogs, other bikers but if it's a "group" of roadies I would rather flip them off (I don't of course) but they do get ignored. Harley riders are the same so in some areas some stereo types are out there.


Move out of your way? Better check up on your state laws and realize that road bike are perfectly legal on the road and deserve to be there just as much as your ignorant ass. Never thought I'd see such attitudes on a biking forum, but then again, this is the noob section.

Did I really read someone say they would THROW SOMETHING at a fellow cyclist???? Are you Fing kidding me?? :madmax:


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

jbl_91762 said:


> Something I've noticed while riding both on street and dirt is that the riders are not very friendly. Maybe its just a thing here in Southern California with MTBing but it also tranfers to riding streets cause my cousin only rides street and he said its the same thing. Is it an attitude that I have a better bike than you so there for Im better than you?? I ride motorcycles and we always, always aknowledge other riders. Im still the type of individual that will greet others but arent we out there to have fun in the first place?


Probably a Southern California thing. I lived in CA for a few years, and found that when I got down to the coast, especially in the south, people were less friendly. It was a lot better up around the Reno/Tahoe/Truckee area where I lived, but even there it was not as friendly as many other places I have been. Most people were very nice, just a few douches.

Here in southwestern Virginia it is super friendly. Heck, even the bikers and horse people get along well here. It is one of the things I missed about this place when I was in CA.


----------



## STT GUY (May 19, 2009)

Mount Dora Cycles said:


> Move out of your way? Better check up on your state laws and realize that road bike are perfectly legal on the road and deserve to be there just as much as your ignorant ass. :


And at the point where they have IIRC four or more vehicles stacked up behind them they need to pull over and allow the traffic to pass. I am "nice" to assh#$le roadies up to a point. Courtesy works both way and so does "share the road". Before you jump my shite... I ride two days a week on the road for fitness... the other four or five are mountain biking.


----------



## dwt (Jul 19, 2009)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> Move a few states inland, or fully across, we like friendly people here (except in NYC of course)


Total myth. You would be amazed at how friendly the people in NYC actually are. It's this huge City with people of every nationality on the earth speaking hundreds of different languages, who basically have learned to get along in the melting pot.

My wife and I took a long weekend there last fall and brought our road bikes. On the weekends, you can ride all over the city without much hassle from cabs, cars, trucks and busses (different on weekdays, of course). On Sunday afternoon, we started a ride in Central Park, then rode north to the George Washington Bridge, then west over the bridge into NJ, then north again. There are hundreds of cyclists from NYC who do this every weekend. We hooked onto a few pacelines of people who didn't know us from Adam, and they couldn't have been nicer. One group learned from chi chat we were tourists, and took us under their wing and on a gorgeous ride in NJ, then guided us back to the bridge. It was simply an amazing experience.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

Mount Dora Cycles said:


> Move out of your way? Better check up on your state laws and realize that road bike are perfectly legal on the road and deserve to be there just as much as your ignorant ass. Never thought I'd see such attitudes on a biking forum, but then again, this is the noob section.


There are laws and there is common courtesy. When I am on my road bike, and I know I am holding a car up, I try to accommodate them passing me. It may mean getting single file, or just giving the car behind me a wave when it is clear to pass me (I can tell better than they can). Unfortunately, many roadies (most, actually, especially in groups) don't bother.

I love road riding. I'm not such a big fan of roadie "culture", though.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

dwt said:


> Total myth. You would be amazed at how friendly the people in NYC actually are. It's this huge City with people of every nationality on the earth speaking hundreds of different languages, who basically have learned to get along in the melting pot.


Agreed. New Yorkers are very helpful and friendly once you get past the exterior. Just ask anyone on the subway for directions, and there will be three people all trying to help you at the same time.

NYC is an AWESOME place to ride a bike these days, especially on a weekend.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

STT GUY said:


> And at the point where they have IIRC four or more vehicles stacked up behind them they need to pull over and allow the traffic to pass. I am "nice" to assh#$le roadies up to a point. Courtesy works both way and so does "share the road". Before you jump my shite... I ride two days a week on the road for fitness... the other four or five are mountain biking.


yea, the problem is that many drivers consider being anywhere to the left of the white line (say, in the pretty common occurrence that there's glass or other debris in the shared shoulder..) to be 'taking up their lane'. After being buzzed, yelled at, honked at, stuff thrown at you etc.. that gets a bit old.

Groups have a pretty natural tendency to cause people to behave in ways they never would individually.


----------



## STT GUY (May 19, 2009)

dwt said:


> Total myth. You would be amazed at how friendly the people in NYC actually are. It's this huge City with people of every nationality on the earth speaking hundreds of different languages, who basically have learned to get along in the melting pot. Except when it snows and then they beat each other to steal snow shovels.


Fixed it for ya....


----------



## Hellrazor666 (Oct 27, 2008)

BOSSMAN said:


> nobody was born the best on the trail with the baddest bike off the rack.


Well except for me :yesnod:


----------



## roc865 (Jun 29, 2009)

that reminds of a dude i saw at work one time. he has a side job and says he works with carpenters. last time i saw his tool belt, every tool looked brand spanking new like it was never used and only for show. yea those are some real nice shiny tools you have there. :skep:
get your tools dirty!


----------



## Hellrazor666 (Oct 27, 2008)

Mount Dora Cycles said:


> Move out of your way? Better check up on your state laws and realize that road bike are perfectly legal on the road and deserve to be there just as much as your ignorant ass. Never thought I'd see such attitudes on a biking forum, but then again, this is the noob section.
> 
> Did I really read someone say they would THROW SOMETHING at a fellow cyclist???? Are you Fing kidding me?? :madmax:


Yeah they are legal and I understand. I don't understand why they feel the need to ride 3 wide instead of single file. Even thought they know there is mile long line up cars behind them. Then when you honk at them they act all snotty. City streets easy to get around them but around back country roads where it isn't always safe to pass by them. If they could ride with some sense they might not get such a bad rep. Also there is a lot of sarcasm in this in case you didn't know


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

Speaking of having things thrown at them, some cretin threw a fast food type soda cup full of ice at me from the safety of his truck and nailed me in the arm while I was road biking yesterday (trails too wet to ride right now). I was descending at speed (25-30mph) on Hwy 84 from Skyline going east, about 2/3rds of the way down, for those familiar with the Woodside area, when the bastard nailed me. Chickenshit was going uphill. I was being held up by a soccer mom in her minivan. Fortunately I had a good grip on the bar and only have a red mark to show for it. His aim tells me he's done this before and now that I think about it believe another guy around here (mtbshane?) has mentioned a white truck around here that's been known to harass cyclists. If I find this guy he won't be able to reproduce (or have fun) as his penis will be a decoration on his antenna. Maybe I should have waved at the ********** first.


----------



## HamfisT (Mar 31, 2010)

I've had a burger king soda thrown at me on the road...

I just figured the guy was trying to help out with hydration!


----------



## wi_bigfoot (Mar 13, 2010)

Mount Dora Cycles said:


> Move out of your way? Better check up on your state laws and realize that road bike are perfectly legal on the road and deserve to be there just as much as your ignorant ass. Never thought I'd see such attitudes on a biking forum, but then again, this is the noob section.
> 
> Did I really read someone say they would THROW SOMETHING at a fellow cyclist???? Are you Fing kidding me?? :madmax:


Wow you must be a roadie...and I'm ignorant? Hmmmm. Great attitude.

So law states you get to ride 3 wide taking up the entire driving lane? Law states when riding in a group you can blow through stop signs and make the cars wait?

I'd suggest you check the laws since you won't find that. I'd also suggest to check your attitude since nothing really wrong with my post. Funny though how when someone states their displeasure they are an ignorant ass.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

wi_bigfoot said:


> So law states you get to ride 3 wide taking up the entire driving lane?
> .


YES - you can absolutely take the lane.

As to stopping @ stop signs; While it may be technically illegal, it is far more practical not to stop. You'd be hard pressed to find even the longest peloton taking more than 30seconds to clear the intersection (faster than most traffic signals). It would take a VERY long time to clear that lane of traffic if EVERYONE stopped properly and then had to get back to speed and regroup - only to possibly come up to another stop sign. Plus, it's dangerous to stop immediately like that while you're in a peloton - guys would be piling up like crazy in the midpack.

So, just wait a bit and either you'll find a section to pass and/or they'll cross your path and be out of your way.

I would also say that the group should single-out and pull to the right periodically and yield if a line of traffic backs up - much like a semi-truck/RV would do on a long uphill.

Should I link G'n'R's "Patience? 
I think we need a little patience.


----------



## wi_bigfoot (Mar 13, 2010)

Mount Dora Cycles said:


> Move out of your way? Better check up on your state laws and realize that road bike are perfectly legal on the road and deserve to be there just as much as your ignorant ass. Never thought I'd see such attitudes on a biking forum, but then again, this is the noob section.
> 
> Did I really read someone say they would THROW SOMETHING at a fellow cyclist???? Are you Fing kidding me?? :madmax:


So here you go. Here is the WI biking laws.

http://www.dot.wisconsin.gov/safety/vehicle/bicycle/rules.htm

Notice the obey traffic rules.....again running stop signs is obeying traffic?

No mention on riding single file but again why ride 3 wide and take up a whole lane of traffic on a two lane road. They should be considerate and do single file when cars are around but never do.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

highdelll said:


> YES - you can absolutely take the lane.


Actually, from what I recall (I grew up in WI), bicyclists may ride two (or more) abreast as long as they're not interfering with traffic and riding in a single lane. Slowing down traffic, IMO, would be considered interfering..


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

You actually need to look up the laws specific to your state, and sometimes city. Bicycles can pretty much always take the lane, but they're not necessarily allowed to ride abreast and sometimes they're supposed to stay as far to the right as practicable.

I think that everyone who uses the road should have to spend some wheel time in a car, on a bike, and in a truck. I think a lot of bad habits that people in smaller vehicles sometimes have might be lessened if they knew how much visibility and maneuverability larger vehicles don't have, and what the stopping distances can be like.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 5, 2007)

I ride near Philadelphia and its a very mixed crowd. I've encountered many nice helpful people on the trails and some @$$ holes that scream stupid things as they go by and act like they have the right-of-way no matter what. 

Worst was when I was riding with my wife and she can't do many of the hills I have no trouble with, so I'm walking them with her for moral support and some jerk screams "you guys need to learn to ride" If I had a stick it would have been in his spokes.

Now that I ride a low-end rigid MC29er, I especially grin, smile and say hello when I pass someone on their high-end 26FS. If nothing else their mouth is usually wide open.


----------



## Mount Dora Cycles (May 29, 2009)

wi_bigfoot said:


> So here you go. Here is the WI biking laws.
> 
> http://www.dot.wisconsin.gov/safety/vehicle/bicycle/rules.htm
> 
> ...


Why are you in such a hurry on a back country road? A large group of road bikes are doing 25-30mph and for every rider to stop at every stop sign just isn't practical. Could you imagine how long the line would be if every road bike in a large group were single file? You would never get a chance to pass....UNLESS you just squeezed between them and oncoming traffic, but you wouldn't do that would you? You would ALWAYS obey the law and give a cyclist 3 feet like everyone else right? B.S., you'd just buzz right by them because your time is so damn important you can't wait or be slowed down. The fact is a large group is easier to pass when they are 3-4 wide and it adds to their safety by not letting asses like you buzz them by inches. Pass in the other lane WHEN it is safe to do so.

NOW, on the other hand, an individual or small group SHOULD ride single file and stop at all signs and lights. If they aren't, THEY are the asses that make cyclist look bad.

Class is over.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

Mount Dora Cycles said:


> A large group of road bikes are doing 25-30mph *and to stop at every stop sign just isn't practical. *.


Surely, that is a typo, right? Either that or are you simply joking?


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

Mount Dora Cycles said:


> Why are you in such a hurry on a back country road? A large group of road bikes are doing 25-30mph and to stop at every stop sign just isn't practical. Could you imagine how long the line would be if every road bike in a large group were single file? You would never get a chance to pass....UNLESS you just squeezed between them and oncoming traffic, but you wouldn't do that would you? You would ALWAYS obey the law and give a cyclist 3 feet like everyone else right? B.S., you'd just buzz right by them because your time is so damn important you can't wait or be slowed down. The fact is a large group is easier to pass when they are 3-4 wide and it adds to their safety by not letting asses like you buzz them by inches. Pass in the other lane WHEN it is safe to do so.
> 
> NOW, on the other hand, an individual or small group SHOULD ride single file and stop at all signs and lights. If they aren't, THEY are the asses that make cyclist look bad.
> 
> Class is over.


I disagree. Similar to mtb dh racing on public two-way trails, racing in packs by roadies and disregarding traffic laws is ********. There is absolutely no need to ride in packs and run stop signs unless permitted and escorted by police. One reason roadies in my area are disliked by the locals. A reason critical mass creates more enemies than respect.

I have no doubt my little run in with the truck is exacerbated by the tons of roadies who descend on this area (I live here btw) to ride their bikes. They do stupid things like climb Hwy 84 (where I got hit by the soda), ride in packs disregarding traffic and....from what I can tell from comments I've heard and read that really piss off many motorists, run stop signs (even when not in packs).


----------



## Mount Dora Cycles (May 29, 2009)

kapusta said:


> Surely, that is a typo, right? Either that or are you simply joking?


fixed it to reflect what I meant. The lead should stop, but every rider behind should continue with the group as one, through the sign. Every person in the group stopping at the sign, in a group of 50 people or more, is ridiculous. A large pack should travel as a large truck would.

It all comes down to respect. Cars respect riders, riders respect cars. Just because a car is bigger, doesn't give it the right of way conclusively.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

I don't think it's people road racing that are having the unescorted interactions with police - around here, at least, those would be escorted. I think you're seeing big group rides. Especially if they're all going slowly and riding really expensive bikes.  Training rides would usually be small groups too, possibly in matching outfits. Around here, the teams sometimes start their training season riding in 2x4 formation on a path that's really not wide enough. Predictably enough, they piss everyone off.

bikinfool, is there a critical mass in your area, or are you thinking about the one in San Francisco?


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

Mount Dora Cycles said:


> Move out of your way? Better check up on your state laws and realize that road bike are perfectly legal on the road and deserve to be there just as much as your ignorant ass. Never thought I'd see such attitudes on a biking forum, but then again, this is the noob section.
> 
> Did I really read someone say they would THROW SOMETHING at a fellow cyclist???? Are you Fing kidding me?? :madmax:


That was me! I didn't chuck any thing but I want to.

I don't know if you have the same problem in Florida but here in LA we do. I'm not talking about roadies either as I stated twice on my post that they were friendly group of people. It's the fixies that ride on a busy street in a large group I'm talking 200-300 may be more, they usually pick the busy street for example Sunset Blvd, or Hollywood Blvd. They travel like a train with no regards to the traffic lights or traffic.

I in a patio of the restaurant on a small busy strips. When we hear the commotion as a first few riders started to clear the way laughing, yelling to get attention. Then, the large peloton arrive a few moment later and they don't go fast no more than 15mph taking up the whole lane. My friend and I counted, they held up 6 lights at the intersections and some driver try to get across one one the guy was yelling and screaming at the driver. Total mob mentality. It was a spectacle as the group was going down the street. There are many side street that has much less traffic but they chose not to go there. Some just show off riding with no hand on the bar in the middle of the pack. Very few wore helmet.

As we were looking at the chaos, other people in the restaurant started to come out to see what was going on a lot of comment were made like damn bikers, they have no regards for the law, and they should be banned to be on the street:nono: . There I was a mountain biker who volunteer every chance I get to do trails repair, and supports to keep the trails open looking at these bunch of A$$ who's out looking for troubles and smeared bad reputation to other cyclist. Hell yeah I want to chuck something at them. This kind of things used to happen once a year but now it's at least once a year. They could have gone to the larger street in downtown with no traffic or some long 8 lane street we have near by but no busy 1 or 2 lane street is much more fun. It makes roadies look bad and can not help with mountain bikers for sure.

Defend that:thumbsup:


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

All the riders I've encountered have been friendly, both on road and on the trails. Then again, people up here in Chico tend to be pretty friendly...almost to a fault.  On some of these deserted roads and trails some people just seem happy to see another human.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

mimi1885 said:


> That was me! I didn't chuck any thing but I want to.
> 
> I don't know if you have the same problem in Florida but here in LA we do. I'm not talking about roadies either as I stated twice on my post that they were friendly group of people. It's the fixies that ride on a busy street in a large group I'm talking 200-300 may be more, they usually pick the busy street for example Sunset Blvd, or Hollywood Blvd. They travel like a train with no regards to the traffic lights or traffic.
> 
> ...


Sounds like "Critical Mass".


----------



## mullen119 (Aug 30, 2009)

Mount Dora Cycles said:


> Why are you in such a hurry on a back country road? A large group of road bikes are doing 25-30mph and for every rider to stop at every stop sign just isn't practical. Could you imagine how long the line would be if every road bike in a large group were single file? You would never get a chance to pass....UNLESS you just squeezed between them and oncoming traffic, but you wouldn't do that would you? You would ALWAYS obey the law and give a cyclist 3 feet like everyone else right? B.S., you'd just buzz right by them because your time is so damn important you can't wait or be slowed down. The fact is a large group is easier to pass when they are 3-4 wide and it adds to their safety by not letting asses like you buzz them by inches. Pass in the other lane WHEN it is safe to do so.
> 
> NOW, on the other hand, an individual or small group SHOULD ride single file and stop at all signs and lights. If they aren't, THEY are the asses that make cyclist look bad.
> 
> Class is over.


For now on, I am going to ride my bike in the middle of the road, Im going to stand in the middle of every isle at every store. I am going to do anything I can to slow everyone around my down because " Why is everyone in such a hurry?". I am also going to go out of my way to hit a biker who runs a stop sign or traffice light(since they are breaking the law by running it) and I am going to sue the f**ker for any damage to my car since the accident would be the bikers fault for running the stop sign.

Obviously I would never do any of that but its crazy to think the roadies feel its ok to pick the laws they want to obey and which they don't. "the law say's we have a right to the roads too!" well the laws of the roads say you have to stop at stop signs and red lights. " well we run those becuase they slow us down."

I respect the roadies that respect the people in cars and ride close to the shoulder and stop when the laws say to stop. I know its a pain to stop and start a bike. Well its a pain to start and stop my car too and it makes me get worse gas milage, but I still do it.

Class over.


----------



## Guy Cool (Oct 3, 2008)

Nubster said:


> I don't know about you but I don't pass hundreds of other bikers on the trail either like I do other cars on the road when driving my car to school/work. When I am on the trail I am lucky to see one or two other people so it isn't out of line to expect a little courtesy. Just a two finger (not a one finger salute) acknowledgment or a nod of the head is even fine but no reason to be stuck up.
> 
> It's funny though that you bring up the car thing because about 10 years ago I bought a Jeep Wrangler and until that point I never had people wave at me on the road but as soon as I started driving that Jeep I got waved at by more people (all driving Jeeps) that I ever had my entire life. I found the same to be true when I bought my first VW GTi too. A lot of other vdub drivers waved at me. I always thought it was kinda cool. My g/f would ask who was that and I would say I had no idea, it was just a Jeep/VW thing.


So what is the number of people in any given setting that you will refrain from feeling the urge to greet everyone. For example, would you say hi to all five people eating at a Taco Bell? Not everyone eats Taco Bell. And if the urge does hit you in that setting, what is the protocol? Is it a wave, nod, hello, high five, fist bump, or a "what's up my T Bell brotha?"


----------



## yurtinus (Jun 9, 2009)

Mount Dora got the stopsign thing right - the front riders should stop like any vehicle before the entire pack goes through as one unit. No, not every rider in the pack will need to (or should need to) stop - but if there are stragglers forming a break in the pack they should stop and cross in another pack.

Critical Mass... well that just seems to me like the kid throwing a tantrum in the grocery store to get the candy bar he wants. I *really* want cars and bikes to get along on the road, but deliberately inconveniencing traffic to prove your point is not the right way to go about it. Anything to breed animosity between drivers and riders is extremely counterproductive.

Caveat - I don't road ride, but my commute sees some time on busier downtown roads. Just like in my car, I feel I'm doing the right thing when nobody really takes note that I'm there.

Now... when did we lose track of this conversation? I thought we were talking about trail riding! Say "hi" to your fellow trail users!!



Guy Cool said:


> So what is the number of people in any given setting that you will refrain from feeling the urge to greet everyone. For example, would you say hi to all five people eating at a Taco Bell? Not everyone eats Taco Bell.


Bad analogy. Nobody really *likes* eating at Taco Bell  Also, nobody is demanding you say hi to folks on the trail. We're just saying that by failing to acknowledge somebody else saying "hi" to you, you are kind of being a pretentious douche.

That's all


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

yurtinus said:


> Now... when did we lose track of this conversation? I thought we were talking about trail riding! Say "hi" to your fellow trail users!!
> 
> Bad analogy. Nobody really *likes* eating at Taco Bell  Also, nobody is demanding you say hi to folks on the trail. We're just saying that by failing to acknowledge somebody else saying "hi" to you, you are kind of being a pretentious douche.
> 
> That's all


As for the people saying hi to each other. I ran in to Brian Lopes a few times as he train/ride on the weekdays. I'd see his Lopes 55 van park at the trail head, and sure enough I'd see a bike flying down the trail and as he come near he'd just say hi or nice day. Other pros as well as many who live in Socal when they train they'd wear the team jersey, they are all friendly, it not much to say hi or acknowledge someone on the trail. They are training and focus but it takes only seconds to acknowledge, and it doesn't happen every minute either.

For those who feel that they don't need to say or do anything except enjoying their ride may need to reconsider. It start with fellow rider, then hikers and horse back riders. We are at the bottom of the food chain on the trail. Except for mountain bikers, almost everyone is out to ban us. They have successfully banned bikes in LA city park, some are trails I ride. May be your trails is next. The anti-bike group, they don't care about fact I attended the hearings some of the things that kept repeating is just ridiculous

* "Mountain biking is an extreme sport"
* "Bicyclists are into speed, thrills, chills, jumps"
* "Bicyclists threaten native plants and animals"
* "Bicyclist go off trail and trample"
* "Bikes are dangerous with horses"
* "Bikes are dangerous to all other users"
* There is conflict. They see conflict "all the time"
* "Bikes go too fast downhill" (horses only go fast uphill)
* "I'm a bicyclist and a horse rider and when I ride my bike I'm into speed, excitement, thrills and danger"
* "These are urban parks with lots of different visitors; bikes aren't compatible"
* "There are children in the parks; bikes present a danger"
* "Bikes should be restricted to designated areas (and not in city parks)"
* Hiking and horse riding has decreased considerably and it's because of bicyclists "taking over the trails"
* "There are 20,000 horses in Los Angeles. Owners pay an annual $14 per horse fee for trail use. Bicyclists won't even pay for a bike license. That's not fair." (Actually, the $14 fee is required by the Dept of Animal Services. The license fee for horses is less than the fee for dogs. Of the claimed 20,000 horses in LA, only 1,500 have paid the fee, so 92.5% are ridden illegally. See this news story for the source of this data.)
* "There are lots of mountain bike opportunities nearby."
* "There are lots of road and bike path facilities in LA."

Obviously saying is not a mandatory, but I suggest you find your way to keep the community strong, because we are loosing the battle.:thumbsup:


----------



## Biohazard74 (Jul 16, 2009)

Everyone Stfu


----------



## sanjuro (Sep 29, 2004)

mullen119 said:


> I respect the roadies that respect the people in cars and ride close to the shoulder and stop when the laws say to stop. I know its a pain to stop and start a bike. Well its a pain to start and stop my car too and it makes me get worse gas milage, but I still do it.
> 
> Class over.


Question, Professor Mullen?

What happens to your car when it hits a bicycle? Bad dent and scratch? Wash the blood off?

When I'm driving, whether I see a few riders or a pack of 100, I give them wide berth. I can wait a moment or two for them go thru a stop sign.

Because the last question I want to answer is why I hit a cyclist.


----------



## tihsepa (May 15, 2009)

I have not read this whole diatribe but this is the kind of crap that makes people hate cyclists. Both mountain bike guys and road guys. The cyclist do this, they do that. Blah.Blah...............

Show some respect, lead by example and quit trying to separate cyclists into two groups. The good and the bad. The dirt and the road. Let me tell you, I ride both. I always will. I have never had anyone ***** at me on the road for something I did but instead for something someone else did in the past. On the other hand. The forest preserve cops dont like the mountain guys for some reason. I dont know why or what happened. What am I doing about it? First of all I am not griping on the internet but getting out and making people aware of cyclists. I talked to the preserve police and the complaint is the cyclists that haul in unnatural media to build out of. I take it out and they dont harass me if I ride back there. Its as simple as that. 

My point? Get out and do good instead of griping and whining and things will change. My 2 cents on the subject.


----------



## mullen119 (Aug 30, 2009)

sanjuro said:


> Question, Professor Mullen?
> 
> What happens to your car when it hits a bicycle? Bad dent and scratch? Wash the blood off?
> 
> ...


Ever get a quote on fixing a scratch or a dent in a car? Its around 1000 dollars for just to fix a small dent. You cant pick and choose what laws you want to follow. Stop at stop signs and red lights. End of story. The only exception to that rule is police, fire and EMT. If I ever do accidentaly hit a roadie that ran a red light, it would be pretty easy to answer the question of why I hit him.


----------



## sanjuro (Sep 29, 2004)

ICE ICE BABY, SO COLD SO COLD.

- Internet Tough Guy


----------



## wi_bigfoot (Mar 13, 2010)

Mount Dora Cycles said:


> Why are you in such a hurry on a back country road? A large group of road bikes are doing 25-30mph and for every rider to stop at every stop sign just isn't practical. Could you imagine how long the line would be if every road bike in a large group were single file? You would never get a chance to pass....UNLESS you just squeezed between them and oncoming traffic, but you wouldn't do that would you? You would ALWAYS obey the law and give a cyclist 3 feet like everyone else right? B.S., you'd just buzz right by them because your time is so damn important you can't wait or be slowed down. The fact is a large group is easier to pass when they are 3-4 wide and it adds to their safety by not letting asses like you buzz them by inches. Pass in the other lane WHEN it is safe to do so.
> 
> NOW, on the other hand, an individual or small group SHOULD ride single file and stop at all signs and lights. If they aren't, THEY are the asses that make cyclist look bad.
> 
> Class is over.


Wow another jerk on the board! Funny how you know nothing about me but love to call names. Right back at you.

What you are telling me is the bikes (while cars have to share the road) can do what they want when they are in a pack. Heaven forbid stopping for stop signs. I can assure you if I come across the group they will have my truck in the middle of the group when they don't stop and I do. Either that or the cops will be called.

As far as in a hurry sorry the speed limit is 45 by me. If you want to ride 2-3 wide and block the lane do the speed limit. Oh wait that's right can't pedal that fast......

And giving 3 ft....you bet I do. I ride on the road with my bike. I stay to the far right as possible and I appreciate when people give me space so yes 100% of the time unless the people on the bikes are asses they get the whole lane even if they are on the far right.

My problem with the roadies is the attitudes and trust me it's showing here with your post and others who think they own the road. They don't. They share the road. It's that simple.

I have a feeling though that your post and posts from others like you are the jerks with attitudes that take the entire road and don't move.

How do I know? Look at your reponse and how polite that is. Point made.


----------



## wi_bigfoot (Mar 13, 2010)

Mount Dora Cycles said:


> fixed it to reflect what I meant. The lead should stop, but every rider behind should continue with the group as one, through the sign. Every person in the group stopping at the sign, in a group of 50 people or more, is ridiculous. A large pack should travel as a large truck would.
> 
> It all comes down to respect. Cars respect riders, riders respect cars. Just because a car is bigger, doesn't give it the right of way conclusively.


Got it. So if my buddies are with me in our cars/trucks and I stop the others don't have to since it would slow all of us down?


----------



## wi_bigfoot (Mar 13, 2010)

mullen119 said:


> For now on, I am going to ride my bike in the middle of the road, Im going to stand in the middle of every isle at every store. I am going to do anything I can to slow everyone around my down because " Why is everyone in such a hurry?". I am also going to go out of my way to hit a biker who runs a stop sign or traffice light(since they are breaking the law by running it) and I am going to sue the f**ker for any damage to my car since the accident would be the bikers fault for running the stop sign.
> 
> Obviously I would never do any of that but its crazy to think the roadies feel its ok to pick the laws they want to obey and which they don't. "the law say's we have a right to the roads too!" well the laws of the roads say you have to stop at stop signs and red lights. " well we run those becuase they slow us down."
> 
> ...


Well said and it all comes down to respect and common sense.


----------



## wi_bigfoot (Mar 13, 2010)

yurtinus said:


> Now... when did we lose track of this conversation? I thought we were talking about trail riding! Say "hi" to your fellow trail users!!


No but it is on topic of attitudes of other riders which is shown right here in this thread.


----------



## SwampDonkeyDisco (Mar 3, 2010)

It's funny how drivers are always upset that biker's disobey the laws. All of us are drivers., and all of us break the law (california stops, no signal, running a red, the list goes on and on. It's total black and white thinking and quite lame. We all break the law some of the time, we all obey the law most of the time. For fukk sakes, just be nice out there.


----------



## wi_bigfoot (Mar 13, 2010)

A from Il said:


> I have not read this whole diatribe but this is the kind of crap that makes people hate cyclists. Both mountain bike guys and road guys. The cyclist do this, they do that. Blah.Blah...............
> 
> Show some respect, lead by example and quit trying to separate cyclists into two groups. The good and the bad. The dirt and the road. Let me tell you, I ride both. I always will. I have never had anyone ***** at me on the road for something I did but instead for something someone else did in the past. On the other hand. The forest preserve cops dont like the mountain guys for some reason. I dont know why or what happened. What am I doing about it? First of all I am not griping on the internet but getting out and making people aware of cyclists. I talked to the preserve police and the complaint is the cyclists that haul in unnatural media to build out of. I take it out and they dont harass me if I ride back there. Its as simple as that.
> 
> My point? Get out and do good instead of griping and whining and things will change. My 2 cents on the subject.


I do lead by example. Ride single file when I'm on the road with my buddies, I stay to the far right that I can (reason is I don't want to get hit) when passing giving plenty of room. If everyone lead by example we wouldn't have the problems outlined.


----------



## tihsepa (May 15, 2009)

wi_bigfoot said:


> I do lead by example. Ride single file when I'm on the road with my buddies, I stay to the far right that I can (reason is I don't want to get hit) when passing giving plenty of room. If everyone lead by example we wouldn't have the problems outlined.


Thanks for being an example. You losers talking about hitting fellow cyclists with your cars are trash. Remember that.


----------



## Biohazard74 (Jul 16, 2009)

Biohazard74 said:


> Everyone Stfu


bump ! I'm with this guy


----------



## Colonialfez (Mar 5, 2010)

come to the east coast friend, we all get along here... hahaha


----------



## Guy Cool (Oct 3, 2008)

There we go.


----------



## Mount Dora Cycles (May 29, 2009)

A from Il said:


> Thanks for being an example. You losers talking about hitting fellow cyclists with your cars are trash. Remember that.


like this guy...being a "great example"?



wi_bigfoot said:


> . I can assure you if I come across the group they will have my truck in the middle of the group when they don't stop and I do.


unbelievable.


----------



## STT GUY (May 19, 2009)

Mount Dora Cycles said:


> Just because a car is bigger, doesn't give it the right of way conclusively.


Ever heard the term "Dead Right"?


----------



## C.M.S (Aug 28, 2009)

Kansas City area riders on trails are friendly , As for paved riders some are snobs, some are ok like . As for myself if i notice a felow rider i will iether wave or head nod no matter what .


----------



## 1bad99rt (Apr 16, 2010)

Get the heck out of cali. That state is just a corrupt mess! Most riders here in the midwest are very friendly. I used to ride with a pro bmxer all the time and he was always willing to help and give advice (i was a newbie at the time).


----------



## hillwilly (Nov 20, 2008)

bRyAZSig228 said:


> not here in AZ. all bikers who passes me  always says hi or hello and even hikers too. it might be just in cali.


It is, most people where I live in NW Arizona are friendly. :thumbsup:


----------



## tihsepa (May 15, 2009)

Mount Dora Cycles said:


> like this guy...being a "great example"?
> 
> unbelievable.


Probably has to hide in his truck.


----------



## wi_bigfoot (Mar 13, 2010)

Mount Dora Cycles said:


> like this guy...being a "great example"?
> 
> unbelievable.


You are missing the point. I'm sure I would get in a hell of a lot more trouble then the bike people if I rode into them. Use common sense. Point being do you really want to play a chance game against a truck?

When I ride on the road if there are no cars around I don't stop for a stop sign. IF there are any cars around you bet I stop each and every time. If I'm unsure if there is a car around (blind intersection) I will stop. To me my body on a bike will get hurt a lot easier then someone in a car.

I also don't have the attitude of some that I own the road in a car, truck or when I'm on the bike.


----------



## dwt (Jul 19, 2009)

wi_bigfoot said:


> You are missing the point. I'm sure I would get in a hell of a lot more trouble then the bike people if I rode into them. Use common sense. Point being do you really want to play a chance game against a truck?
> 
> When I ride on the road if there are no cars around I don't stop for a stop sign. IF there are any cars around you bet I stop each and every time. If I'm unsure if there is a car around (blind intersection) I will stop. To me my body on a bike will get hurt a lot easier then someone in a car.
> 
> I also don't have the attitude of some that I own the road in a car, truck or when I'm on the bike.


I agree. Here's the problem: drivers and cyclists have one big thing in common: they're both human. Some humans are thoughtful, respectful, and polite, and other humans are self-centered dicks.

A self-centered dick in a motor vehicle DOES think, erroneously, that cyclists don't belong on roads at all - whether to the far right, single file, or whatever - and also thinks they have some god-given right to get from point A to point B without any other human beings getting in their oh-so-important way (whether a cyclist, a stalled vehicle, or a little old man with his turn signal on traveling 10 mph below the speed limit).

And even regular non-jerk drivers break traffic laws all the time, just as cyclists do. Think about the times when YOU, a cyclist, were driving, and a) did a rolling "yield" instead of a full stop at a stop sign; b) passed the little old man doing 10 mph below the speed limit over a solid yellow no-passing line; c) turned right on red when the sign says "no right turn on red," d) went the usual 5 to 10 mph OVER the speed limit. Etc. You did it when it was "safe" to do so, right?

Now, a self-centered cyclist thinks, erroneously, that everybody in a motor vehicle is a jerk who needs to know how healthy, green, and cool a bicycle is, and so does a-hole things like taking up the whole road, running stops signs in traffic, etc. Critical Mass is the extreme example, and is the exact cycling equivalent of Bubba in a pick up throwing a beer can at a cyclist.

We all have to live with the extremists, but we should all strive to avoid being one ourselves. On either side of the coin.


----------



## wi_bigfoot (Mar 13, 2010)

dwt said:


> I agree. Here's the problem: drivers and cyclists have one big thing in common: they're both human. Some humans are thoughtful, respectful, and polite, and other humans are self-centered dicks.
> 
> A self-centered dick in a motor vehicle DOES think, erroneously, that cyclists don't belong on roads at all - whether to the far right, single file, or whatever - and also thinks they have some god-given right to get from point A to point B without any other human beings getting in their oh-so-important way (whether a cyclist, a stalled vehicle, or a little old man with his turn signal on traveling 10 mph below the speed limit).
> 
> ...


I agree with what you are saying. As a mountain biker and road biker I tend to give bikes more thoughts when passing them then I did before I started riding again. In the past I would pass them, give them room but not think about how much room I was giving them. Now that I'm on the road I like when people give me room so I give them more.

just don't get me started on the group riders...I think we have beat that down enough here.


----------



## proto2000 (Jan 27, 2007)

Guess you never been here. NorCal that is. Like SoCal when I'm there as well.


----------



## MikeyR (Apr 7, 2010)

highdelll said:


> What is up with these uppity fuks on their POS $500 bikes always wavin and sayin 'Hi' to me. They act like they're 9-year-old schoolgirls at a slumber party or something. The more they wave and get up in my face, the more I have to scowl - can't those **** get the hint?? :madman:


 why be a dick just because you have a more expensive bike if someone says hi there just being friendly so get over yourself your no better than them,


----------



## Amauri (Mar 6, 2010)

Most people are friendly but there are a lot of dicks. The funny thing is I out ride most of them on my POS.


----------



## MikeyR (Apr 7, 2010)

Amauri said:


> Most people are friendly but there are a lot of dicks. The funny thing is I out ride most of them on my POS.


thanks my point exactly, it doesnt matter about what brand or price sticker is on your bike it matters that u have fun and make friends along the way


----------



## loggerhead (Mar 8, 2009)

i try to alternate between mtn. biking and road riding. i have two seperate mtn. bikes to do the both. mtn bikers with the exception of the asians on the trail always acknowledge me. on the road, i'd say half acknowledge me while the other half ride by staring at my bike the whole time


----------



## bikegeek666 (Apr 6, 2010)

i wouldn't be surprised if a lot of people are like me--often wrapped up in their ride, focused on where they're going or what's in front of them. and socially awkward when not.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

MikeyR said:


> why be a dick just because you have a more expensive bike if someone says hi there just being friendly so get over yourself your no better than them,


Dood, you don't know me at all do ya? 
Stick around, you'll eventually see what I'm all about :thumbsup:


----------



## randomproject (Apr 16, 2010)

in florida people are usually pretty cool to me on the trail. I don't say much.. usually pointless jibba jabba leads to a crash so i keep it to a nod and smile. when i get off the trail and there are people chillin', then i'll spark up a convo. but generally speaking hauling ass thru trees, decents and jumps isn't a good time to start talking. it'd be like talking to a roofer who is running a nail gun really fast, if he nailed his hand in, you'd feel pretty stupid. be nice, but dont destract people... as far as the people being snobs because of more expensive bikes. i've never encountered that. i ride a beater old trek that squeeks and raddles and the people rocking 500-2k+ bikes are usually glad to see someone falling in love with the sport.


----------



## hotfeat1227 (May 15, 2007)

Anyone ive talked to on the trail has been great, and in some situations a ride-saver. In NC my chain decided to snap and i found myself without a missing link, 2 friendly spandex-clad xc dudes stopped and helped me out. I once flatted on a dirt road going up to the 401 trail in crested butte CO and 3 mtb carrying cars (the only 3 that passed) stopped and asked if i was alright. I havent experienced any attitude while riding dirt, or even out on the streets on my few road rides. Sure some people are jerks, but for the most part cyclists are awesome people that are always down for post-ride brews :thumbsup:


----------



## bclagge (Aug 31, 2009)

I ride the trails in south Florida and every person I've acknowledged has been friendly back. Every person I've attempted to strike up a conversation with has been amiable. Someone earlier in this thread said that the people on the trails will be a representation of the local population. In my case this isn't true. South Florida is full of rude and inconsiderate people. Very few people are friendly here. It's like a breath of fresh air on the trails to bump into all nice people with whom you share a common interest.


----------



## Dremer03 (Jun 19, 2009)

I take more stock in how you ride your bike, not what your riding. I do also take pride in my own ride, and admire more expensive bikes. Everyone I have ever encountered has been friendly, even the 4 hikers I meet the other day. Perhaps they were concentrating on the trail and not you. Perhaps you were going so fast they just couldn't react.


----------



## loggerhead (Mar 8, 2009)

after many years of riding in nyc, people in cars don't stand a chance with me. if they mess with me i will simply spit on them if window is down, or on their car if up. or my favorite, ride the wrong way when i catch em' at a red and kick their mirror off. :thumbsup: 
i had a guy chase me on the sidewalk in his van once in front of central park. dude, ur not getting me  
many taxis have been victim to this tech. and once even a brand new porsche 911.


----------



## dwt (Jul 19, 2009)

loggerhead said:


> after many years of riding in nyc, people in cars don't stand a chance with me. if they mess with me i will simply spit on them if window is down, or on their car if up. or my favorite, ride the wrong way when i catch em' at a red and kick their mirror off. :thumbsup:
> i had a guy chase me on the sidewalk in his van once in front of central park. dude, ur not getting me
> many taxis have been victim to this tech. and once even a brand new porsche 911.


Are you retarded or do you just have a retarded sense of humor?

Just when I was getting all worked up about ******** in pick up trucks throwing beer cans at cyclists, now I find a cyclist who nobody would miss if Bubba flattened his ass with a Chevy Silverado.


----------



## rilijin (Apr 10, 2010)

I tend to find much of socal like that and it may just be the attitude around there. Some good folks and a lot of jackoffs. Up here in the central valley there seems to be a great number of friendly people/riders. Maybe it's just a location thing?


----------



## chas_martel (May 14, 2006)

jbl_91762 said:


> Something I've noticed while riding both on street and dirt is that the riders are not very friendly. Maybe its just a thing here in Southern California with MTBing but it also tranfers to riding streets cause my cousin only rides street and he said its the same thing. Is it an attitude that I have a better bike than you so there for Im better than you?? I ride motorcycles and we always, always aknowledge other riders. Im still the type of individual that will greet others but arent we out there to have fun in the first place?


I think you are just trolling. That, or you've really no experience around MTBR's


----------



## MikeyR (Apr 7, 2010)

highdelll said:


> Dood, you don't know me at all do ya?
> Stick around, you'll eventually see what I'm all about :thumbsup:


**** you if I was riding a bike on a trail and you were bein rude to me I would beat the **** out of you, you dumbass ****:madmax:


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

MikeyR said:


> **** you if I was riding a bike on a trail and you were bein rude to me I would beat the **** out of you, you dumbass ****:madmax:


still don't get it do ya? :crazy:

Does cussin make you feel like a tough guy? or are you just randomly placing asterisks in groups.


----------



## Dremer03 (Jun 19, 2009)

MikeyR said:


> **** you if I was riding a bike on a trail and you were bein rude to me I would beat the **** out of you, you dumbass ****:madmax:


you need to back off a bit, spend some more time thinking about your words, his words, and what he normally types. :thumbsup:


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

MikeyR said:


> **** you if I was riding a bike on a trail and you were bein rude to me I would beat the **** out of you, you dumbass ****:madmax:


Seriously , humor escapes you . Read some of the other threads and find out what highdell is about before jumping to any more conclusions .


----------



## emmaus28 (Nov 2, 2005)

WOW! I'm really impressed with all 3 pages of wisdom in this thread.


----------



## loggerhead (Mar 8, 2009)

dwt said:


> Are you retarded or do you just have a retarded sense of humor?
> 
> Just when I was getting all worked up about ******** in pick up trucks throwing beer cans at cyclists, now I find a cyclist who nobody would miss if Bubba flattened his ass with a Chevy Silverado.


:yawn:


----------



## wjphillips (Oct 13, 2008)

I like passing the carbon roadbike snobs on my 1984 cromo schwinn. I get the direst looks...


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

MikeyR said:


> **** you if I was riding a bike on a trail and you were bein rude to me I would beat the **** out of you, you dumbass ****:madmax:


LOL relax bud. Highdelllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll is just messin' with ya. He's a cool cat and quite helpful around here. There are many other forum members hate worthy around here. Just tell Highdellllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll that you like his Flite bike and he'll be your best friend forever.


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

MikeyR said:


> **** you if I was riding a bike on a trail and you were bein rude to me I would beat the **** out of you, you dumbass ****:madmax:


Look back at the first post highdelll made that you commented on. Then go to the dictionary and look up sarcasm. 

Or is this your version?


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

*Take a chill pill mate*



MikeyR said:


> **** you if I was riding a bike on a trail and you were bein rude to me I would beat the **** out of you, you dumbass ****:madmax:


Chill:nono:

Highdell:thumbsup: is always Highdell , He's really a cool guy that keep things light all the time. Some of his serious posts that you see is when he's of the meds:nono: . I swear, some of the threads I see I wish he was there doing his thing

Give the guy a break, you'd warm up to him quickly, I did.


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

MikeyR said:


> **** you if I was riding a bike on a trail and you were bein rude to me I would beat the **** out of you, you dumbass ****:madmax:


lulz...your e-penis is truly mighty.....


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

Fooking Highdell N His Interdnet Werdz Arghhh!!! Guna Brake His Keyboard!!


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2009)

highdelll said:


> pancake


No bunny no cry ... mmm pancake!


----------



## TonyCannon (Mar 5, 2010)

Just go ride in Naples Italy rather than insult each other.
The roads are worse than the pave sections of Paris - Roubaix and the traffic is totall dog eat dog.
Took off from the port to ride up Vesuvius on my road bike and it was a hell.
Did it though.
Still alive.
Keep the challenge in mind.
I decide I'm going to ride what ever an I go and do it.
Thats cycling.
Keep your place on the road.

Just do it.


----------



## tls36 (Dec 10, 2005)

Always one douchebag, life is too short for attitudes...........


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

This thread is awesome. When someone asks me what the "internet tough guy syndrome" is, I will shoot them a URL to this thread.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

i give the finger to anyone i encounter.


----------



## Biohazard74 (Jul 16, 2009)

TwoHeadsBrewing said:


> This thread is awesome. When someone asks me what the "internet tough guy syndrome" is, I will shoot them a URL to this thread.


:lol:


----------



## loggerhead (Mar 8, 2009)

b-kul said:


> i give the finger to anyone i encounter.


works for me. screw everyone. :yesnod:


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

exactly. i didnt start biking to make any friends.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

b-kul said:


> i give the finger to anyone i encounter.


your wife worried about that.


----------



## Kneescar (Feb 26, 2009)

highdelll said:


> your wife worried about that.


Maybe he saves the shocker for her.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

sanjuro said:


> One thing though, if you don't say hi back, I usually say something about how unfriendly you are, with a variation in my language depending on how douchey you were...


That's quite an odd way of entertaining yourself.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

MikeyR said:


> **** you if I was riding a bike on a trail and you were bein rude to me I would beat the **** out of you, you dumbass ****:madmax:


Yes, but can you do that while simultaneously giving a blowjob to yourself?


----------



## dman624 (Jan 12, 2010)

Lots of SoCal talk going on about how riders are rude and such, but when I started riding I thought it was the strangest thing how when I would stop on the side of the road to take a break, every rider passing would ask if I was ok, or if I needed anything. I ride in SoCal and have come across very cool polite riders that when I nod and say hi, they do the same. Even my LBS people invite me out to ride all the time when I stop in. I am going riding with one of the guys this Thursday in a new area that one of the LBS goes to all the time. It's great, I am very happy with the riders I am coming across here where I ride in SoCal


----------



## dwt (Jul 19, 2009)

loggerhead said:


> :yawn:


Got it: Retarded.

Get help.


----------



## MikeyR (Apr 7, 2010)

highdelll said:


> still don't get it do ya? :crazy:
> 
> Does cussin make you feel like a tough guy? or are you just randomly placing asterisks in groups.


Look I didn't mean to jump in your case, I was already havin a bad day and it ticks me of when people say that you have a pos bike just because it's cheaper than others:thumbsup: again sorry


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

MikeyR said:


> Look I didn't mean to jump in your case, I was already havin a bad day and it ticks me of when people say that you have a pos bike just because it's cheaper than others:thumbsup: again sorry


It's cool - if you knew me, you'd know what I said was 100% sarcastic


----------



## loggerhead (Mar 8, 2009)

dwt said:


> Got it: Retarded.
> 
> Get help.


----------



## mtbGreg (Feb 15, 2010)

Blksocks said:


> Us Eastern riders are friendly.
> 
> If I rode a sturdy turdy I am sure I would still get some waves and greetings.


I agree, most riders around here are cool, and really most mountain bikers everywhere I've been have been pretty chill. Gotten a lot of hook ups from the locals with knowledge of the trails


----------



## felix5150 (May 7, 2008)

Don't know what trails your riding here in SoCal, but I started mtn biking in the late 80's (before a back injury stopped me from riding for several years) and met a lot of kewl riders, whether its while I'm taking a rest on the side of the trail, at the top of a climb or at the trailhead. As far as roadies, maybe not quite as friendly, but in this afternoon's ride in the drizzle, had quite a few riders acknowledge me. Even on the Torrey Pines climb, had a couple of riders encouraging me and riding with me for a bit. Maybe its something about a fat guy trying to get in better shape and hitting a tough climb. And similar to dman, if I'm off to the side, someone will usually ask if I'm ok. I think maybe its just the rude ones that stick in our minds.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

felix5150 said:


> a lot of kewl riders


What is a "kewl" and how do you ride it?


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

Curmy said:


> What is a "kewl" and how do you ride it?


Very karefully.....


----------



## h_daddy (Mar 7, 2010)

My worst encounter with a fellow biker- While riding a lift-serviced trail for the first time (brianhead) I stopped and walked a section. I wasn't wearing any gear other than my XC helmet. Two guys on the lift who were decked out in their DH suits started yelling at me that I was a *****. With a colerful utilization of words, I pointed out to them that I was 100 pounds bigger than either of them and I we would find out who the ***** was when they got to the bottom of the hill. That is the only time I have pulled the "beat your A$$" card on another biker.
My best encounter with a fellow biker- A few weeks ago I gassed halfway through a ride. Someone strode up on his $4000 Ellsworth, wearing all the top-of-the-line gear from a LBS. He asked if I was OK and seemed genuinely concerned. I told him I just needed to rest my legs for a bit. He held out one of his water bottles and asked if had enough water. I assured him that I did and he rode on.
There are jacka$$es everywhere and some jacka$$es take up biking. 
I live in St George UT and I have encountered 95% love from other riders, dirt or road. When I ride I try to acknowledge everyone I see. Some times I am in a technical section and can only give them a nod and a grin. Other times I can give them some Shaka's (that's the Hang Loose sign to most of you). I always thank those that move asside for me to roll through and stop to help if I see some trailside mechanical opperations happenning Once in a great while I recieve no love at all in return. Some riders are too tired, which I understand. Others are caught up in their ride and don't really notice me, which I salute. Still others just think that no one else should be allowed on the same trail as them. I leave them to their anti-social selves.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

h_daddy said:


> I wasn't wearing any gear other than my XC helmet.


I should be honest. If I saw a dude wearing nothing but a helmet riding the trail, I could be inclined to comment - or just call the cops.

At least put some body paint on..


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Curmy said:


> ...or just call the cops.


:nono: 
Only for crimes against life or property


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

highdelll said:


> :nono:
> Only for crimes against life or property


You are right.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Curmy said:


> You are right.


you are cool


----------



## dhambrick (Mar 30, 2010)

maveric22 said:


> That's Southern California for you! I recommend moving to New England... it's much friendlier, and people are very welcoming!


No, that's parts of So Cal. When I lived in San Diego I found bikers (and people in general) to be some of the nicest (and sincere) people I have ever met. When I lived in Los Angeles it often times was a very different story.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2009)

highdelll said:


> :nono:
> Only for crimes against life or property


Excellent ... you are fairly close to being a libertarian :thumbsup:


----------



## h_daddy (Mar 7, 2010)

Curmy said:


> I should be honest. If I saw a dude wearing nothing but a helmet riding the trail, I could be inclined to comment - or just call the cops.
> 
> At least put some body paint on..


Ha ha... Got me 

It even occured to me that I should mention the other articles of clothing that I was wearing. I decided against it and It cost me.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Excellent ... you are fairly close to being a libertarian :thumbsup:


If only we can ever get more than TWO offices...
I do align myself w/ Libertarian mostly; but I think one shouldn't declare total allegiance to any one party.

Here's their 'test':
http://www.theadvocates.org/quizp/index.html


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2009)

highdelll said:


> If only we can ever get more than TWO offices...
> I do align myself w/ Libertarian mostly; but I think one shouldn't declare total allegiance to any one party.
> 
> Here's their 'test':
> http://www.theadvocates.org/quizp/index.html


 I have taken that test several times over the last 10 years. 100% pure. To be honest, though, I am just about completely disillusioned about politics ... including the 'L'ibertarian party. I am a 'l'ibertarian.


----------



## mwayne5 (Apr 4, 2009)

It's only happened to me once, but I love when another cyclist is an ******* to you and you later catch up to him, only to give him an extra tube and let him use your handpump.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

mwayne5 said:


> .. let him use your hand pump. Awesome feeling lol


:skep:


----------



## mwayne5 (Apr 4, 2009)

Curmy said:


> :skep:


...oh wow :madman:


----------



## joepa150 (Jul 23, 2010)

Depends on where you live. NE you will get waves. SE you will get waves only in certain areas. I don't know anything about the west except that everything is supposedly bigger and better in Texas.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

joepa150 said:


> Depends on where you live. NE you will get waves. SE you will get waves only in certain areas. *I don't know anything about the west* except that everything is supposedly bigger and better in Texas.


Apparently...Texas is not in the west :skep:


----------



## bclagge (Aug 31, 2009)

It's west of _here_, therefore it must be the west.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Yeah , Texas is Southern Oklahoma .


----------



## Kabrex (Jul 29, 2010)

jbl_91762 said:


> Something I've noticed while riding both on street and dirt is that the riders are not very friendly. Maybe its just a thing here in *Southern California* with MTBing but it also tranfers to riding streets cause my cousin only rides street and he said its the same thing. Is it an attitude that I have a better bike than you so there for Im better than you?? I ride motorcycles and we always, always aknowledge other riders. Im still the type of individual that will greet others but arent we out there to have fun in the first place?


Problem lies there.


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

jbl_91762 said:


> Something I've noticed while riding both on street and dirt is that the riders are not very friendly. Maybe its just a thing here in Southern California with MTBing but it also tranfers to riding streets cause my cousin only rides street and he said its the same thing. Is it an attitude that I have a better bike than you so there for Im better than you?? I ride motorcycles and we always, always aknowledge other riders. Im still the type of individual that will greet others but arent we out there to have fun in the first place?


lmao crybaby


----------



## pwoods (Jul 22, 2010)

My cat can eat a whole watermelon.



Oh, and all of my SoCal biking friends are nice. I just spoke with both of them today in fact...


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

pwoods said:


> My cat can eat a whole watermelon.


----------



## NE SW Dakota (Jul 31, 2010)

joepa150 said:


> Depends on where you live. NE you will get waves. SE you will get waves only in certain areas. I don't know anything about the west except that everything is supposedly bigger and better in Texas.


What about NE SW?


----------



## YuoGotOwn3d (Jul 23, 2010)

Ive only been riding around on my bike for about 2 weeks. And Ive only ridden out on a trail with others once. From that one encounter came across several riders. They've all been cool. Only ones that were lame were the ****** bag "bro" types. This one guy stopped to say hi to me and a friend to comment on us hitting up the trail in what he thought was good exercise for us to be doing.


----------



## joepa150 (Jul 23, 2010)

NE SW Dakota said:


> What about NE SW?


NE SW you just get the middle

Just joking


----------



## TonyCannon (Mar 5, 2010)

YuoGotOwn3d said:


> Ive only been riding around on my bike for about 2 weeks. And Ive only ridden out on a trail with others once. From that one encounter came across several riders. They've all been cool. Only ones that were lame were the ****** bag "bro" types. This one guy stopped to say hi to me and a friend to comment on us hitting up the trail in what he thought was good exercise for us to be doing.


Guess you dont want the "bro" types to become hip hop rap stars or drug dealers.
Big arss Hummer with spinner wheels running you over like.

In Europe I get cut up by BMW X things in black with tinted windows.
You think yeah Mafia mugs or something.
Then you see them in the supermarket parking and a woman allways gets out.

LOL:nono:


----------



## Stevirey (Jul 16, 2005)

*un-friendly?*

You ought to try surfing! Fist fights aren't uncommon.
Bikers here in Portland in general are cool.Then again there are so many(bikers) it's like saying motorists are cool.I like the kids on 10 speeds that think they need to race a 58 year old on a mt.bike with my 12# back pack heading to work.They never say hi


----------



## OSOK (Jul 11, 2009)

Skipping all replies...

It's like EVERYTHING else in life... there are ******s, and there are the cool people. In my experience I've met more nice people than ******s. In biking, a lot of ******s "seem" (I say seem because I'm not talking from personal experience, but from what I've been told) to be the ones in the racing community... but then again, I don't know.

I'd say don't sweat it... simply pick who you wanna hang out with and who you don't.


----------



## olysmith (May 26, 2010)

*Ride!*

Life's to short... Just ride...

Don


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

olysmith said:


> Life's to short... Just ride...
> 
> Don


Whatever  :madman: :madmax: :eekster: ut: :shocked: rft:


----------



## TonyCannon (Mar 5, 2010)

The racing thing is dog eat dog.
To get respect you have to be on the front, but nobody can do that all time so it gets political.
Just attaque if you feel like it and piss them all off.


----------



## s0ckeyeus (Jun 20, 2008)

My attitudes rides me all day long...I hate it.


----------



## Taranis (Dec 30, 2009)

Wish I could say that was a SoCal thing but up here i NorCal I get the same thing.

I am also a moto rider and am used to getting waves from everyone but Harley riders (but they don't count as those things are not real motorcycles) - just kidding.

On average I get more hellos from MTB riders than roadies.


----------

